# Mallard Ducks for Dog Training



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I have 8 mallards (6 drakes and 2 hens) for dog training. I paid $10 a piece for them and don't need anymore as I am done training for the season. I will sell all eight for $50...You pick them up. Benson, MN. PM me or call 32-815-8398


----------

